# USB 2.0 sur Powerbook par carte PCMCIA ?



## BulgroZ (3 Juin 2003)

J'ai vu qu'il existait des cartes PCMCIA qui ajoutent deux ports USB 2.0.
A votre connaissance, est ce utilisable sur un Powerbook (en pleine vitesse, bien sur) ? et sous quelle version de Mac OS ?
Merci de vos réponses...


----------



## iMax (4 Juin 2003)

Question de drivers...

Je sais pas si MacOSX supporte l'USB 2.


----------



## BulgroZ (4 Juin 2003)

J'ai trouvé ceci :
OrangeUSBCardBus 

avec ces spécifications  pour les mac  :  <font color="blue">  
Type II CardBus slot
Powerbook G3 series or newer (not compatible with Family M-3553)
USB 1.1 - Mac OS 8.6, 9.x or newer
USB 2.0 - Mac OS X or newer </font> 

Quelqu'un l'a t il déjà teste sur un powerbook?


----------



## Lupin sansei (4 Juin 2003)

une carte usb2 sur un port pcmcia ne va rien apporter en gain de vitesse à cause des limitations du port pcmcia.
il vaudrait mieux trouver un adaptateur usb2-&gt;FW mais je ne sais pas si ça existe...


----------



## MacJohn (4 Juin 2003)

Salut à tous,

J'utilise une carte Adaptec USB 2-PCMCIA, sur mon powerbook avec OSX, mais ce système ne gère pas l'USB 2 et garde la vitesse de l'USB 1.1.

A Bientot.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Juin 2003)

les cartes fonctionnent bien en general sauf la carte Macally qui fige le power book au bout de quelques minutes


----------



## ficelle (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> * une carte usb2 sur un port pcmcia ne va rien apporter en gain de vitesse à cause des limitations du port pcmcia.
* 

[/QUOTE]
le bus PC-Card permet d'utiliser des interfaces firewire ou UW SCSI, par consequent, il doit avoir un debit possible superieur à ces deux normes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on trouve meme des chassis permettant d'ajouter plusieurs cartes PCI à un simple powerbook G3, à l'aide d'une interface PC-Card.
le tout, c'est de trouver les bon drivers


----------



## ficelle (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MacJohn:</font><hr /> * Salut à tous,

J'utilise une carte Adaptec USB 2-PCMCIA, sur mon powerbook avec OSX, mais ce système ne gère pas l'USB 2 et garde la vitesse de l'USB 1.1.

A Bientot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne devrait pas tarder...
il parait meme que quelques bricoleurs ont reussi à transformer les ports USB de leur nouveaux bipro en port USB2 à l'aide de driver annexe...


----------



## Lupin sansei (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ficelle:</font><hr /> * 
le bus PC-Card permet d'utiliser des interfaces firewire ou UW SCSI, par consequent, il doit avoir un debit possible superieur à ces deux normes ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



on trouve meme des chassis permettant d'ajouter plusieurs cartes PCI à un simple powerbook G3, à l'aide d'une interface PC-Card.
le tout, c'est de trouver les bon drivers    * 

[/QUOTE]

ça ne rend malheureusement pas le port PCMCIA plus rapide.
les cartes PCMCIA firewire ou UW SCSI ont un débit max égale à celui du port PCMCIA. c'est un peu plus de 11Mb/s.
c'est la raison pour laquelle il n'y a pas de carte airport ancien format qui assure le flux airport extreme.


----------



## ficelle (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lupin sansei:</font><hr /> * 

ça ne rend malheureusement pas le port PCMCIA plus rapide.
les cartes PCMCIA firewire ou UW SCSI ont un débit max égale à celui du port PCMCIA. c'est un peu plus de 11Mb/s. * 

[/QUOTE]

alors d'apres toi, lorsqu'on place un carte firewire dans un powerbook G3 de premiere generation, on ne depasse pas le debit d'un malheureux USB 1.0 !
mouarf !


----------



## Claude number X (7 Juin 2003)

Je connais des personnes qui enregistrent en multipistes sur portable Via PCMCIA et console de Mix (et c'est bien au dessus de la qualité CD) C'est pas 11 malheureux Mbps de flux qui pourraient le leur permettre.
11 Mbps, c'est ce que j'ai entre un iMac et un Ti sous AirPort et ca me suffit tout juste à lire du MP3 à 192 kbps (merci iTune 4) sans trop solliciter la bande passante sur d'autre taches.


----------



## PipoCanaja (8 Juin 2003)

Puisqu'on est dans les debits theoriques, allons y histoire de couper le debat ...

Le bus PCMCIA a une largeur de 16bits. La fréquence est de 33 Mhz. Donc un rapide calcul nous donne un debit theorique de 66 Mo secondes ... Donc parfaitement suffisant pour beaucoup d'applications, incluant du FireWire avec performances Maximales ...

Comme l'a indiqué Ficelle, personne n'acheterais des cartes FireWire tournant au debit de l'USB1


----------



## Lupin sansei (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par PipoCanaja:</font><hr /> * Puisqu'on est dans les debits theoriques, allons y histoire de couper le debat ...

Le bus PCMCIA a une largeur de 16bits. La fréquence est de 33 Mhz. Donc un rapide calcul nous donne un debit theorique de 66 Mo secondes ... Donc parfaitement suffisant pour beaucoup d'applications, incluant du FireWire avec performances Maximales ...

Comme l'a indiqué Ficelle, personne n'acheterais des cartes FireWire tournant au debit de l'USB1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors d'après  ce site, si il s'agit du PCMCIA 2.1 de 95 appellé "Cardbus", il tourne à 33Mhz sur 32bits.
si il s'agit du PCMCIA standard, il tourne à 10Mhz sur 16bits, soit un débit max théorique de 20Mo/s ou 160Mb/s
bien que largement au dessus des 11Mbs d'airport, pour profiter de l'USB2 (480Mb/s), il vaut mieux avoir "Cardbus" plutôt que le PCMCIA 2.1.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




j'ignore lequel est implanté sur nos machines


----------



## Lupin sansei (12 Juin 2003)

sur mon pbook G4 DVI, c'est Cardbus, donc on doit pouvoir profiter le USB 2.


----------



## nekura (12 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Claude number X:</font><hr /> * 11 Mbps, c'est ce que j'ai entre un iMac et un Ti sous AirPort et ca me suffit tout juste à lire du MP3 à 192 kbps (merci iTune 4) sans trop solliciter la bande passante sur d'autre taches.     * 

[/QUOTE]

Oui et non ; c'est le débit "total" d'un réseau airport, mais en pratique c'est beaucoup moins :
Les données que tu transmets sont copieusement enrobés d'informations permettant de corriger certaines déteriorations des données, plus les en-têtes TCP/IP, etc, etc.
C'est la même chose qui a été à l'origine d'un récent malentendu au sujet du débit d'Airport Extreme : le débit de la couche "physique" n'est pas le même que le débit de ce qu'on appelle la "charge utile".

C'est un peu comme quand on utilise AOL : les paquets TCP-IP sont enrobés dans un protocole propriétaire à AOL, ce qui réduit légèrement la bande passante utile.


----------



## Neekau (27 Juin 2003)

moi j'ai acheté une carte pas cher chez un chinois, installé le pilote orange et ça fonctione en full speed sous jaguar... voilà...


----------



## kbparis (18 Août 2003)

qui utilise la carte pcmcia, pour quoi? internet? autre


----------



## kartman (10 Septembre 2004)

j'ai acheté une carte SOHO pour disposer de 2 ports USB pour mon powerbookG3 1ere génération, mais le seul driver livré est pour OSX alors que j'utilise OS9.1. Il s'affiche bien un icone sur le bureau disant qu'une PCCARD est insérée, mais rien ne se passe,savez vous comment je pourrais trouver un driver adapté?


----------



## pjef21 (4 Octobre 2004)

kartman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une carte SOHO pour disposer de 2 ports USB pour mon powerbookG3 1ere génération, mais le seul driver livré est pour OSX alors que j'utilise OS9.1. Il s'affiche bien un icone sur le bureau disant qu'une PCCARD est insérée, mais rien ne se passe,savez vous comment je pourrais trouver un driver adapté?


Salut, je suis dans le même cas, sauf MacOS 9.2.2, et peu me chaut la vitesse réelle ou même théorique : juste je voudrais que ça marche. 1) avec un scan ou une imprimante et 2) avec un modem adsl par ex. Les tuyaux que j'ai concerne les extensions commençant par USB, y'en a 6 ou 8, et faut voir les versions...


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Octobre 2004)

kbparis a dit:
			
		

> qui utilise la carte pcmcia, pour quoi? internet? autre



Bonjour

Jutilise un Compact Flash Adapter dans ce port pour vider dans iPhoto la carte Compact Flash de mon APN.
Je l'utilise aussi comme DD pour donner des photos ou autre à la famille qui utilisent aussi une Compact Flash avec leur APN.

Jamais eu de problème, transfert MAC PC et inverse.

Seul inconvénient, il faut ejecter la carte du port par l'ordinateur et la retirer après sinon formatage obligatoire (toujours par l'APN).
Si l'on pose le dossier photos de la carte sur le bureau et que l'on quitte, l'APN ne reconnait plus la carte (ce dossier est toujours sur la carte mais dans le dossier bureau).
Il faut avec l'ordinateur replacer le dossier a sa place sur la carte et l'on quitte tout rentre dans l'ordre.

@+


----------



## pjef21 (4 Octobre 2004)

suite... vu 1 carte USB2 avec alim. pour 80 euros


----------



## pjef21 (15 Octobre 2004)

pjef21 a dit:
			
		

> suite... vu 1 carte USB2 avec alim. pour 80 euros


 Bon, si personne n'en pense rien, tanr pis... pour moi !
Salut à tous


----------



## micheldaix (5 Décembre 2004)

kartman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une carte SOHO pour disposer de 2 ports USB pour mon powerbookG3 1ere génération, mais le seul driver livré est pour OSX alors que j'utilise OS9.1. Il s'affiche bien un icone sur le bureau disant qu'une PCCARD est insérée, mais rien ne se passe,savez vous comment je pourrais trouver un driver adapté?



J'ai le même problème sous OS9.2.1. Quelle est la solution. Passer sous OS X?
Est-ce possible sur 1 prowerbook wallstreet 300. Ou se procurer 1 driver? Lequel?
Merci pour vos contributions.


----------



## haffem (22 Janvier 2005)

kartman a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté une carte SOHO pour disposer de 2 ports USB pour mon powerbookG3 1ere génération, mais le seul driver livré est pour OSX alors que j'utilise OS9.1. Il s'affiche bien un icone sur le bureau disant qu'une PCCARD est insérée, mais rien ne se passe,savez vous comment je pourrais trouver un driver adapté?



bonjour, il faut aller sur ce lien : http://www.macadsl.com/logiciels/?cat=pilote
et télécharger ce pilote : FU-USB Card Support 1.4.1.smi
contrairement à ce qu'il est dit sur le site, le pilote fonctionne à partir de os 8.6

voila, un powerbook ancienne génération avec le scsi, l'adb, et l'usb 1


----------



## camus (30 Août 2005)

salut je viens d'acheter un powerbook et j'installe cette carte pcmcia et je n'ai pas le driver, impossible a trouver, mais quelqu'un a surement le lien!!merci.parait qu'elle fiche l'ordi? je l'installe jsute pour mon modem adsl et la cle usb.merciiiiiiiii


----------



## camus (30 Août 2005)

salut je viens d'acheter un powerbook et j'installe cette carte pcmcia et je n'ai pas le driver, impossible a trouver, mais quelqu'un a surement le lien!!merci.parait qu'elle fiche l'ordi? je l'installe jsute pour mon modem adsl et la cle usb.merciiiiiiiii

repondre a    jmuzan@wanadoo.fr car urgent merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Alhein (23 Novembre 2005)

Je n'ai pas trouvé de sujet plus approprié pour poser cette question.
J'ai un PB Wallstreet G3 tournant en OSX 28, je voudrais utiliser les baies d'extensions pour y connecter des accessoires en USB (APN, Imprimante) 
Je cherche donc la carte PCMCIA USB la plus parfaite, simple et économique ...qui pourrait me dire laquelle acheter ?
J'ai déjà une carte Wifi Linksys pour accèder au réseau via ma borne airport .
( ne serait ce pas mieux de changer de borne afin d'avoir celle qui a la prise USB ?)

Merci


----------

